
The Amazon Is Not Earth’s Lungs - aquarin
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/08/amazon-fire-earth-has-plenty-oxygen/596923/
======
Taniwha
TLDR: the earth's free oxygen exists because over geologic time organisms
transposed CO2 into free oxygen and the carbon in their bodies, some fraction
of those got buried, rather than decomposing, leaving the O2 they produced
behind.

Now we're digging them up and burning them.

We're not just burning the Amazon we're burning all the forests that ever were

